# reloading



## frbjr (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello,
I was wondering if it is really that beneficial to reload say from 9, 40, and 45. Winchester wht. Box 9 @ Wally is $10/50-19/100, in 40cal 16/50 27/100, for 100 45 is $30. 50 in blazer brass it is $15.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't load for 9mm/40 because I don't have the dies. Now for .45ACP I can do 100rds for $12.00 to $15.00 depending on what bullet I am using. Is it worth it you be the judge.:smt028


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Reloading is more than just punching out rounds to many "loaders". It's also a hobby. When I started, I thought I was doing it only to save money; 45ACP ain't cheap. But it quickly became more than that. If you shoot enough, loading is worth the cost of the equipment. My guess is that Baldy has paid for his Dillon equipment more than once.

*BTW:* Baldy, if you are online tonight: thanks for that info about filing off that little burr that prevented my 2 rounds from dropping into the case gage. I wish I had thought to ask sooner. But, at least now I'm proficient with the bullet puller. ;-)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

From a dollar and cents perspective it depends strictly on how much you shoot.

If you plan on shooting 200 to 300 rounds per year it will be more trouble than it's worth unless you are an old retired joker like Baldy and I that need something to occupy our minds and hands.

If you go through 800 to 1000 rounds per month as I do then it is very cost effective and entertaining.

9MM can be built for under $100 per thousand.
.40 and 45 are a little more expensive because of bullet cost.

Absolute cost depends on components you choose.

Your numbers vs my reload numbers:

9MM $190/1000 reload $100/1000
.40 $270/1000 reload $140/1000
.45 $300/1000 reload $140/1000

Component selection will change the reload price up or down slightly but I believe these to be good numbers for the time being.

:smt1099


----------

